# And You Thought Your "hemi" Had A Lot Of Power...



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

The Most Powerful Diesel Engine in the World










About all you can say is.... WOW


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Holy @#$% !!!!

Steve


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

109 thousand horse! Pretty cool, but I'm not sure my F-250 could handle the 230 tons of weight. Bummer....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok Paul find the Allison tranny to bolt up to that beast and you can pull all the outbacks to Cooperstown








John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's some serious motor!!!!!!

Reminds me of the time one of my dad's friends got us a VIP tour at Hoover Dam. We went into the engineering room and they had one of the huge turbine generators apart, you just stand there with your mouth open in amazement.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You'll need that much power to tow around all the diesel fuel you'll need to run it!

Ships are cool.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Especially since that No. 6 bunker oil is just a tiny bit heavier then good old No. 2 diesel fuel.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Hum, we could pull an Outback train with that one...























Vern


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We could pull the Outback Factory with that one......


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

It still wouldn't be big enough for some of the guys on that *other* forum.... Not to mention that it is made by the Japanese and not one of the "big 3"

Seriously though, it really is awesome to imagine the noise it must make when it fires up...


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Ymryl said:


> Seriously though, it really is awesome to imagine the noise it must make when it fires up...
> [snapback]19924[/snapback]​


My first thought was "What fires it up??"

Just imagine the size of the starter motor.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Just imagine the size of the starter motor.


Something on the order of a GM EMD 16-710G3C-T2 engine, which is the 4200 HP, engine that powers this beast EMD SD70m-2

Just as a bit of trivia, the 710 in the designation indicates each cylinder displaces 710 ci, and this one has 16 cylinders. It's not going to push a large container ship, but it might get that really big engine in the ship to turn over....


----------

